# Base size for 40k Fiends of Slaanesh?



## Wimbley (Sep 21, 2009)

I recently acquired some OOP fiends, I do not own any new ones, and I know noone who does. I need these based quick for a tourney, but the ones I bought came with none. What is the legal base size for fiends? Thanks in advance. 

Oh, and plz answer in mm, 'large', 'med' etc doesnt help, hehe.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The base size for a Fiend of Slaanesh is 40mm. (which for future reference would be medium :biggrin


----------



## Wimbley (Sep 21, 2009)

Your answer makes me a sad panda, but thank you very much, I was hopin to get my shipment underway asap, now I can.

It looks like they'd almost fit on a 25mm, and I found 35mm on ebay, but I'm not even sure those are used in 40k.

Anyways, thanks again.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

these are what you need 

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/shop/a...SE-(MONSTER).html?shop_param=cid=103&aid=BD3&


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Or, to put it in Chaos terms, you need termie bases. Sorry you're a sad panda... have you considered bitz swapping someone at your FLGS? Or find someone who's given up LoTR and grab some of their cavalry models, they use the same bases.

Good luck!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I highly doubt that without modifications they would fit on a 25mm base and even if they did it would look really weird. You do know that you can just buy packs of bases from Games Workshop don't you?


----------

